# Projection Design Resources?



## SoFLy (Sep 10, 2010)

Hey,

I've been reading up on various technologies, and I'm just breaking into the design field (I'm currently at school for lighting design). Is there a good source that has a lot of information and/or tips and such that I can read and soak up about Projection Design?

I want to get a head start before I am able to take courses in projection design, etc. and I figured I'd pick everyones brains to see if anyone had some great sources rather than me googling and searching wikipedia for this and that.


----------



## museav (Sep 11, 2010)

By "projection design" do you mean graphic design or projection system design?

A great free resource for general projection system information is the "Angles of View" and "Angles of Reflection" series on Da-Lite's web site.


----------



## derekleffew (Sep 11, 2010)

Read the Projection Connection and Video Digerati sections of _PLSN_ every month. Subscription information is at Industry Periodicals. For theatre especially, never pass up an opportunity to listen to, or work with, Wendell K. Harrington .


----------



## SoFLy (Sep 11, 2010)

museav, projection system design. graphic design I've been doing for a while, and I'm fully aware of a lot of what goes on from that end. The system design is what has always stumped me, and what interests me at the time.

Thanks for the links - I'm going to go check them out!


----------



## ruinexplorer (Sep 12, 2010)

Extron has quite a bit of information on their site about the signal end of things (video formats, signal processing, scaling, etc). Also, there are some free videos on the InfoComm website that might help you get started as well.


----------



## SoFLy (Sep 14, 2010)

Some more great resources there - thanks ruin!


----------

